# new to smoking



## Chasec5308 (Sep 4, 2019)

hey yall im new here and new to smoking in general. I'm wanting to buy a smoker but im not really sure what exactly i need because of my limited experience. I've smoked a brisket and a slab of ribs on a super cheap charcoal grill i have and i enjoyed it and want to make it something i do regularly.I dont have a real big budget..probably $500 max . I've looked at the oklahoma joe's highland and the offset smoker and i like both. Any tips on the direction i should go would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. There many lower end smokers out there but I can recommend the OKJ Highland as I have one and it works great. You might look at the OKJ Bronco. That one requires less baby sitting and does a wonderful job of smoking meats. Walmart has been selling them for about 185 and they are heavy duty well built smokers. I can say this because I recently got one and it works really well.


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

We only have a gas Weber and a 1st Gen MES so I can't be of much help there...but I would like to say "Sunny warm Florida WELCOME" to this great comfortable and informative site!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!  Look into a Weber WSM!


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies yall! i forgot to mention im from mississippi. Im happy to be here!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard, I'm with 5Grill take a peek at the Weber Smokey Mountain(WSM)

Chris


----------



## bregent (Sep 5, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Walmart has been selling them for about 185 and they are heavy duty well built smokers. I can say this because I recently got one and it works really well.



If you want one at that price, be quick. That's a clearance price and there aren't many left, at least around here. I know because it took several phone calls to locate one. Don't trust the inventory level posted at walmart.com - one store that listed 4 had none, and the one where I got mine listed 1 but had 2 :)


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

Chasec5308 said:


> hey yall im new here and new to smoking in general. I'm wanting to buy a smoker but im not really sure what exactly i need because of my limited experience. I've smoked a brisket and a slab of ribs on a super cheap charcoal grill i have and i enjoyed it and want to make it something i do regularly.I dont have a real big budget..probably $500 max . I've looked at the oklahoma joe's highland and the offset smoker and i like both. Any tips on the direction i should go would be very much appreciated!


Welcome from The Alamo...good luck in your choice of Pit../ smoker


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to the board! 

What smoker to get also depends on what you want to produce - big group-event projects or something for just a few people?

Offsets want attention like steam locomotives but if you hit upon the right combination of factors, you can produce some very nice Q.

Consider having some kind of Weber, too. Keep an eye out because there are many old ones out there (they last a long time) and you can often find a good deal on anything from a tabletop to the WSMs mentioned above. 

I don't know what your fuel supply is, but offsets and Webers can be "stick burners" where you really can go get wood from windfall or trimming or whatever. 

You're going to learn how different kinds of wood have different flavors. And for any kind of smoker, you'll have to get the hang of controlling air flow Expect a learning curve.

Snoop around this board. Whatever smoker you consider, put it into the Search here to see how people use them.

Oh you have a lot ahead of you.


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 13, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> What smoker to get also depends on what you want to produce - big group-event projects or something for just a few people?
> 
> ...




Thank you for your reply. Ive been doing alot of searching around here and talkin to other people and ive about decided that the weber smokey mountain smoker is the one im looking for. Cant wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 13, 2019)

You might want to surf around the Weber Kettle Club, they have some WSM people.


----------

